# Lambo Orange R35 GTR



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

So cool!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Would liked that if it where a bit darker..


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Paint or wrap though?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Uhm...looks pretty cool! Maybe a hint to Nissan...can we have more than 6 colors please(half of which are gray!!) LOL


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Are you sure Abbey aren't involved? 

It did pull away quickly though.


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

looks amazing IMO


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

im liking that:smokin:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Im sure you are ^ lol judging by your avatar


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

great car, sounds very nice, and went quick.

colours ok for someone with money to burn,..not too resaleable methinks?


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone else spot the front bumper intakes??? Whats the deal with those then??!!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

davros said:


> Anyone else spot the front bumper intakes??? Whats the deal with those then??!!


Yeah I wonder the same, a new front bumper?


----------



## ybioul (Nov 23, 2007)

lambo orange that is one of my options for the color on my GTR... wonder how much Nissan asked to have that special color on the car ?


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

The car sounds awsome!!


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Al_Star said:


> im liking that:smokin:


:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice to see the R35 in a different color.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Amazing..can't stop watching that clip over and over againg...boy does it go..

Also loving that aftermarket front bumper..


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

...


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)




----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Pure sex!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Beautifully done...

PS So that's how the Hong Kong fellow lost his tail!


----------



## R32_GODZILLA (Sep 24, 2003)

Pure Sex +1 !!!

I am in love! Absolutely Stunning. Who's is it?


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Fking NICE!!!

The best looking R35 so far..

By the way who made that front numper with the front end intake?


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

The bodykit will be released by the new brand called "Harrison".


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

I wonder if that intake opening affect the CD?

The stock CD of .27 is already good, I hope the bodykit makers of R35 doesn't ruin the CD too much


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

IMO the intakes on the bumper should have been a bit more angular. They currently look very square edged and almost a bit out of place? 

Does look good in that colour though


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

great colour and front bumper very cool.I have always missed front end intakes in new R35.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Dave_R1001 said:


> IMO the intakes on the bumper should have been a bit more angular. They currently look very square edged and almost a bit out of place?
> 
> Does look good in that colour though


I totally agree..or well designed set of fog lights in it's place..


----------



## BUG4LIFE (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow wow wow wow wow wow!!!!


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

there are class colours and fun for a day.

this is fun for a day, quite sweet but not class.

but a very nice car under the paint.


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Its good to see the front openning back!
Hope to see BNR32 like....


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

myline said:


> there are class colours and fun for a day.
> 
> this is fun for a day, quite sweet but not class.
> 
> but a very nice car under the paint.



Have to disagree, the color on this car just makes it PoP! I would proudly drive it every day!

Yup, I like it...and the wheels set it off!!!


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow..thats just awesome.
The recaro seats just fit so well in there..makes you wish it came standard.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Awesome! Absolutely stunning!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Awsome, Best looking ive seen yet. makes the Amuse one look even worse.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

When I read the title I instantly thought "Oh no" but after watching the vid and seeing the pics, that car is GORGEOUS! The orange works so well with the black wheels


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

psd1 said:


> Have to disagree, the color on this car just makes it PoP! I would proudly drive it every day!
> 
> Yup, I like it...and the wheels set it off!!!


yup nice wheels, but I don't know where you live or drive but from the way you spell colour it may not be the UK?

that "color" has got scratch me please written all over it for UK car parks!

as another contributor once wrote when thinking or buying an R 34 it does not pay (or help to keep your car nice) if you stand out from the croud too much.

I dont think you'll find that colour on an Aston.

I do like the colour but I don't think it is a colour that can be lived with and will have limited resale appeal.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Colour looks ok'ish ,dont like it on the GTR looks more like a Mazda type colour imo


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

myline said:


> yup nice wheels, but I don't know where you live or drive but from the way you spell colour it may not be the UK?
> 
> that "color" has got scratch me please written all over it for UK car parks!
> 
> ...


Being a demonstration car like Shin said for Harrison I think you are missing the point. They obviously chose to respray the car as it does make it stand out from the crowd. Just what you want when you are promoting your products/company. Totally don't get the Aston reference....?


----------



## Vimanis (Jun 21, 2007)

Aston's come in silver/black and green and sort of blend in with the english smogg and not drawing too much attention to itself from a distance. Bright coloured cars tend to attract chavs like moths to a flame.

However in this case they're clearly promoting a bodykit it seems and it looks alright but i'd like to see more angled airducts at the front, but that's just me. It's a lovely colour, but it's always going to be midnight purple/bayside blue for a GTR.

:wavey: Hi btw!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

no aston wouldnt do that, would they?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Best looking '35 for me aswell so far....


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

myline said:


> yup nice wheels, but I don't know where you live or drive but from the way you spell colour it may not be the UK?
> 
> that "color" has got scratch me please written all over it for UK car parks!
> 
> ...


Nope, dont drive in the UK...luckily enough where I drive folks wouldnt scratch your car just because it's nice...drove my R34 for 3 years here in Germany and never had an issue...of course it was in the garage every night...except for the first 3 months before the house with the garage.

I doubt that anyone would have trouble moving that car because of the color...anyone want to start a poll?


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

This is my current steed, our demonstrator - obviously they took inspiration from this :chuckle:









Stripes aren't on it anymore by the way, just temporary for my Le Mans pilgimage last year!!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh shit! that thing GOES! 

It should have been even brighter orange, like Lambo! Or it's just the pictures..


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

that sounds awesome.

had to be darker for me though (the proper lamborghini orange)


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Hmmmmmmmm well I still don't like the look of the car or the colour..............seems I'm on my own there 

Can understand why the companies made it that colour for promotion though.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm not usually one for lairly paint jobs but wow, that does look good !


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

myline said:


> there are class colours and fun for a day.
> 
> this is fun for a day, quite sweet but not class.
> 
> but a very nice car under the paint.


WTF do you purport to know about class? You don’t even start a sentence with a capital letter.


----------



## irshad (Aug 5, 2006)

*who painted the orange r35?*

what is the bodyshop in japan?
thankx


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The designer of the car is called Harrison


----------



## irshad (Aug 5, 2006)

i know it, but does he have any kind of contact? 
thankx anyway!!!


----------

